# Chronology of a Shop Remodel



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

This is what the shop looked like before I started. Note the sagging insulation








This is what powered it. 125 ft of 12-2. when I turned on the saw the lights went out.








This is what powers it now. there is now 220 in the shop for a heater. Yaaay. I dragged #6 wire across the attic of the house.








Ran it through a conduit, buried the conduit 








and into the shop. All plugs are now on their own circuit. and the lights are on their own circuit. The heater is also isolated.








I removed all the insulation from the ceiling, pulled all the staples and put up quarter inch ply. and put the insulation on top of the ply.








Same for the walls.








Also added this. Couldn't wait to get this running. It's hot here.

Hopefully soon I will send a picture of the finished shop. It's going slow but I'm getting there. I'm also getting kinda punchy. This is the most work I have done that I can remember.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like you are getting there. And I don't think I have heard to many say that Building or Rebuilding a Shop was Easy Work or even Fun for that matter but all say it it was worth it at the end so keep plugging away at it and soon you can start having Fun in the Shop.
PS: I spent 20 years in Carbondale Ill. growing up so I know what kind of Heat you can have plus the Humidity is no fun.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

It looks good. You'll definitely like that insulation and heater come winter. Roll some white paint on the ceiling and walls and it will be like being in the sun.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Great progress. Looks like you are taking care of all the necessities. Although, down here in Texas, that window unit might keep my drink cool in the summer.

Thanks for sharing your progress with us. Nice to have a dedicated space.


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

Richard, it is kinda fun. The beauty of it is I am not on anyones schedule. I can make it like I want it and take my time.

Timbertailor, I can only imagine the heat down in texas. That unit does pretty well here though


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

The finished product.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow!! That is a world of difference. You must be ecstatic with the result of your labor.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------

